# Tillie for a girl???



## hawalkden

We are 21 weeks pregnant and not finding out what were having :)! 
We've got our boys name sorted Isaac-Ivor (I want to spell it Izaac, OH is being original! Anyway Ivor is his grandads name and I think it's something different :)! 
Girls wise we had in line Matilda-Mae, Tillie for short but a girl at work is having a girl she's calling her Evie-Mae and I was gutted when she told me because she had a different name from the beginning so told the OH and he decided on Tillie but we dont have a clue for a middle name I was thinking Tillie-Jo or Tillie-Joan.
I also through the other day Tillie is Silly or Tillie the willy so being put off the whole name Tillie now also another point I work in a school and the amount of ie last names that are in the school has doubled since I started eg Connie, Annie, Gracie and Hollie so the ie last name has put me off so I'm totally puzzled and don't have a clue about what girl name I want now!!!
Any help?!?! :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Tillie would be my next girl name (although not planning anymore!). I love it! (I would spell it Tilly though) x


----------



## BridieChild

I love both the names Tillie and Isaac, but can I ask why they are hyphenated?


----------



## xvmomovx

Why not just Matilda instead of Matilda-Mae?


----------



## RubyRainbows

I'm not a fan of hyphenated names...

Matilda Mae is cute, and Tillie is a nice nickname... 

I wouldn't care at all if a co-worker gave their baby the same middle name i was planning (my brother: yes; a co-worker: no)...... i would still use it anyhow. Chances are that down the road you wont even be working together anymore :shrug:

Besides...... my guess would be like 25% - 50% of baby girls being born...... all have the middle name "Mae"....... it's so common & popular at the moment...... she certainly can't accuse you of "stealing" her name......

I like Matilda Rose... Tillie Rose

Other suggestions:

Emmalyn Rose, nn. Emmy
Elizabeth Grace, nn. Libby
Avianna Lily, nn. Ava
Annabelle Grace, nn. Annie/Anna
Madelyn Rose, nn. Madi
Anastacia Grace, nn. Ana
Evangeline Rose, nn. Eva
Victoria Rose, nn. Tori
Lilliana Grace, nn. Lily


----------



## hawalkden

Thanks guys, don't know why we wanted it Hyphenated just though it worked and just ignore the middle name :\... plus think we just though of the names and automatically put them together! 
Just have to see what name fits when it comes i think :) x


----------



## littlepie

If my little pie is a girl i want to call her Tilly, i think it is a beautiful name and i don't know any other Tilly's and i am a teacher! My grandparent's next door neighbour is in her 80's and she is also a Tilly which i think is adorable.


----------



## Lexilove

I love the name Tilly! what about Matilda Josephine?


----------



## hawalkden

OH has gone off the name Matilda, so it's defo Tillie just need a middle name :\ xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Tillie Louise
Tillie Rose
Tillie Nicole
Tillie Jessica
Tillie Amelia/Amelie
Tillie Sky
Tillie Isobel
Tillie Violet
Tillie Melissa
Tillie Grace
Tillie Claire
Tillie Megan
Tillie Rebecca
Tillie Celeste

few off top of my head lol


----------



## flippityflop

My friend had a Matilda two weeks ago. She's Matilda Elizabeth.

Another friend had Tilly 3 years ago. She's Tilly Victoria.


----------



## Kdor11

I have a great Aunt named Tilly! It's a name not used very often anymore but seemed to be popular in the 20/30's.


----------

